# Boones Little Buckeroo



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 16, 2006)

I have liked Boones Little Buckeroo for a while now and i have decided that i would like to see pics and a full foal page of all his babies. I did a research that took me a cuple of days to do and i found out that Boones Little Buckeroo is a very historical stallion. He is mentioned in the Past and Present stallion book more then 24 times and his sons and Little King farm or other horses with his name in the pedigree 35 times. Thats what I call a great stallion. Orion is mentioned a few times but not like Orion was. I belive that he made history with his babies and grandchildren. In the future i want to get a son or daughter out of Boones Little buckeroo and make a great breeding farm. I want to have a great breeding farm and a great show string. A breeding farm needs horses that have good quality and a great bloodline. A bloodline like Boones will make a great breeding farm. My horses that i won are importsnt to me but i have no idea about there bloodline and that is what has me all fired up for a bloodline i do know about. In the future when I have shown for a while and am ready for my breeding farm to get ready I will look far and wide for that perfect son or daughter. I belive that if you want something badly you should look for it and look untill you find it. dont settle for anything that isnt what you want. A breeding farm takes time and money and that isnt always easy. You want the best bloodline out there one that people know about one that is truthfully one you can trust. I have learned from getting a mare and breeding her that it is so important that you know everything about the horses you buy for breeding. I wish i had known more about my mare and the stallion we used on her but i dont and i feel horrible because of it. I wont make that mistake ever again. So to make my future bright I will do as I have told you to do. i will show for a while and then when the time is right ill do my research withoutt fail and i will get the best studs and mares for my breeding farm. They will make babies that will be just as amazing as Boones Little Buckeroo is.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 17, 2006)

what did you think of my post do you like it? I just thought that id post it because i feel so strongly about alot of things.


----------



## jbrat (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd like to see a picture of this guy!

And best wishes to you and your goals! Takes time but if you set our mind to it YOu can do it!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh, I think most of us would love to produce a horse as outstanding and who could have even 1/100th an impact on the breed as has Buckeroo. Over the past couple of years, I've been able to put what to me is "a lot" of Buckeroo into my herd and am for sure a fan of the line!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks guys for finally posting. Lets see our Boones Little buckeroo at his best and lets se his babies at there best.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are links to pages about my Buckeroo bred horses:

*Ericas Echos Of My Destiny* [SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]Stallion -- grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny & Little Kings Buck Echo







*Ericas Gone and DunIT*[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

Stallion -- grandson of BTU & Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*Ericas Oh What A Suprize*[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

Mare -- granddaughter of BTU






*Ericas Double Dipped*[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

Mare -- granddaughter of BTU






*Harrells Flirting With Perfection*[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

Filly -- Buckeroo and Rowdy Lines






*Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure*[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

Filly -- Buckeroo and Egyptian King Lines






*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

Gelding -- Son of BTU


----------



## Tony (Nov 17, 2006)

This is our Buckeroo son that we lost in February:  Little King's Bingo Buckeroo


----------



## CLC Stables (Nov 17, 2006)

I am not a Buckeroo fan, but nothing against anyone who is..................HOWEVER I want to say just because a horse has Buckeroo in his pedigree doesn't make him and incredible animal. I see many animals that have Buckeroo in their pedigree and really they shouldn't be being bred. That is my thoughts, but the best of luck to you.

Buckeroo is not the save all of life........I bet you could even ask the Eberths that and they would agree, it is a process to find the right 'nick' with Buckeroo, and they have worked hard to get where they are at.


----------



## whimsical (Nov 17, 2006)

That may be true. But the work of the Eberths and Buckaroo has produced some beautiful horses. And those go on to produce beautiful horses. There is no horse that can hit a home run every time. There does have to be something said for the amount of babies that have followed in his footsteps and grandbabies that have also. There are few stallions that have made that impact.

I don't have a direct son but a grandson.


----------



## Tony (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are some of the Bingo babies that we have or have had. Will really miss their kind in the pastures next year!

Little America's Touched by Buck






Little America's Gold Rush Buck






Little America's Buckeroo de France






Little America's Miss Dyna Buckeroo


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is my double bred Buckeroo boy, Little Kings Junior Jinx and of course that is him in my avatar.






Jinx is a grandson of Buckeroo on top and a great-grandson on the bottom.

I am actually a huge fan of Gold Melody Boy who is Buckeroo's grandsire. My breeding program is based primarily on Gold Melody Boy and Rowdy. Jinx's first foal crop begins arriving in January. :new_shocked:


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 18, 2006)

There is not another stallion in the industry that has had the impact that Buckeroo has had. General Patton, Sid's Husker and a few others come close but still fall short when the number of national champion son/daughters and grand daughters/sons are compared. I dearly love my stallion "Rio" but he has not stood the test of time yet, as buckeroo has, I only hope that Rio's legacy is as great as the Eberths horse is. We own a White Russian son ( Renny) and a double bred son of Baccara out of a Double Destiny mare (Luxor) that are both producing winners when crossed with our "Rio" & "Patton" mares. It takes good mares and good stallions to produce great babies on a regular basis. But probally the biggest asset of a buckeroo bred mini is the proven ability to pass on the genes to continue to produce above average offspring generation after generation.

Additionally Mary Ann, Robin and the boys have done a great job promoting him for many years! We have nothing but admiration for the commitment and dedication they have shown to this little guy.

Our two 1/2 cents LOL

:saludando:


----------



## nootka (Nov 18, 2006)

Some of the horses I admire the most have this breeding.

I had a grandson that was 62.5% linebred to Buckeroo (White Russian son)....amazing long legs and grace.

I think no person would say that every horse produced by ANY bloodline is worthy of using in any breeding program. Buckeroo has a high percentage of well-made babies, and he has produced as good as or better than himself in many cases, and yes, this is in part due to the quality of mares that he has been bred with. Any stallion is only 50% of the equation, and pedigrees are only words on paper.

In your research, make sure to look at sire and dam of your prospective herd sires and broodmares, and check and double-check registrations, and learn what makes a great horse as opposed to one that has nothing to offer in the way of being bred and making more. Just things I wish I'd thought more about when I first got minis.

In other words, if you have $10k to spend on your starter herd, instead of ten horses, you may be far better off and ahead of the game with two or three high quality and verified horses from a reputable breeder(s), as long as you educate yourself to heritable deformities and concerns, you should be in good shape. There are good and bad examples of every bloodline available for sale for every price, esp. in this market.

Liz M.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 18, 2006)

I have always loved Buckeroo- I remember the first time I saw a picture of him, over 20 years ago!!

I now have a great grandson- BUT we shall see, is what I say every day!

I have put him on three mares- we shall see.

The proof is what he throws, not in his bloodlines.

All the horse shown are brilliant examples of GOOD Buckaroo offspring but there are some pretty rubbish ones out there as well, remember that!!

A Stallion is only as good as the mares he is put on- the Eberths know that only too well, and I personally LOVE Sids Husker and General Patton- if my boy is up to scratch foal wise I may well go looking for a mare- I have not bought a mare in over twenty years as I have so many good ones of my own but a Sids Rebel or Husker daughter to go with a Buckeroo son??

That would do me, I think.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2006)

Rob is absolutely right. If you have to tell someone why a horse is "great" (he's got _______ on his pedigree), then he is not...

For me, I like the horse first and then it's an added extra when he's got big names behind him (or her!).


----------



## KenBen (Nov 18, 2006)

This is our stallion Westwinds Buck Off Naked Truth taken this summer. He is a Boones Little Buckaroo grandson and Fisher breeding on his dam's side going back to Fisher's Jim Dandy.

KenBen


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, I would be happy with him, Ken, parcel him up and send him over


----------



## Leeana (Nov 18, 2006)

*


----------



## kaykay (Nov 18, 2006)

heres our only horse with buckeroo breeding. Not your usual buckeroo looking mare LOL. Shes out of marystown renegade and LTD bloodlines. Bad pic of ltds moonlight bay showing this year as a 3 yr old mare

one of the most fine boned mares we own. bred to encores hot tamale for a 2007 foal. im so excited!


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2006)

barnbum said:


> Jazz has Buckeroo on both side, with Buckeroo being his great grandsire. He has Boones Little Andy on both sides, so I'll have to find a picture of that guy...


Karla, my A division show gelding, Tibbs Sundowner, is a grandson of Boones Little Andy. You can see a picture of Boones Little Andy here:

http://www.geocities.com/historicalminis/B...LittleAndy.html


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 18, 2006)

This is my stallion, Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz, a grandson of BTU (Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too) which makes him a great-great grandson of Buckeroo. You can see his pedigree here: Ozzy's pedigree


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks all for the great pics. could you possibley send the whole list of his babies. i want to see how many are buckskins. I have heard that they are a rare color.


----------



## dtdminis (Nov 18, 2006)

> Rob is absolutely right. If you have to tell someone why a horse is "great" (he's got _______ on his pedigree), then he is not...
> For me, I like the horse first and then it's an added extra when he's got big names behind him (or her!).


*I agree 100%!*

Here's my Buckeroo grandson, *Buck On's Armando Blues*, who is by a stallion who I consider "great" in his own right ... *Little King's Buck On Broadway*.

Armando was shown lightly as a yearling. I bought him as a two year old, showed w/ a local trainer until just before Nationals in 2001, and then in 2002 we sent him to Silver Meadow's Training Center to be trained to drive. I'm a REALLY small farm with a REALLY limited budget, so we had them just show enough to qualify

him for Nationals. They went on to show him to perfection out in MO - 2002 was a GREAT year! We retired him from the show ring after 2002 Nationals.

Here are the highlights of "Armando's" show career:

2000 AMHR Nationals:

Top Ten Yearling Stallions - Futurity

Top Ten Open Yearling Stallions

2001 AMHA Eastern Championship Show:

Top Ten 2 Year Old Stallions

Top Ten Solid Color Stallions/Geldings

2001 AMHR Nationals:

Top Ten 2 Year Stallions - Futurity

Top Ten Open 2 Year Old Stallions

2001 Empire State Miniature Horse Association Year End High Point Awards:

2 Year Old Stallions - Champion

Solid Color Stallions/Geldings - Reserve Champion

2002 AMHA Eastern Championship Show:

(He was only shown in Driving)

Reserve Champion Single Pleasure Driving Horse, 32" & Under

2002 AMHR Nationals:

Top Ten (3rd) Single Pleasure Driving Futurity, *34"* & Under

*National Champion* 3 Year Old Halter Futurity Stallion/Geldng

*National Champion* Single Pleasure Driving Horse, 32" & Under

*National GRAND Champion* Single Pleasure Driving Horse, 32" & Under

"ARMANDO"


























And a few of HIS get:






"Ellie"






"Prince"






"Jewell"






"Jewell" yearling pic






"Blue on Blue"

I'd like to cross him with a few "mini shetland" mares (Like Getitia's, Ed McCarthy's and/or Doc Taylor's!)

Nan


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 18, 2006)

CLC Stables said:


> I want to say just because a horse has Buckeroo in his pedigree doesn't make him and incredible animal. I see many animals that have Buckeroo in their pedigree and really they shouldn't be being bred. That is my thoughts, but the best of luck to you.
> 
> Buckeroo is not the save all of life........I bet you could even ask the Eberths that and they would agree, it is a process to find the right 'nick' with Buckeroo, and they have worked hard to get where they are at.


I also agree. Please do not think because Buckeroo (or any other great horse) is in the pedigree that you are purchasing a good horse. Most people could care less what the pedigree says if it is not a quality animal. Don't get hung up on pedigree either if the horses you are looking for are back a few generations. It won't mean squat.

What is most important is finding the right "nick". Remember you can breed one National Champion to another National Champion and still come up with a pet quality horse.

Carol


----------



## kaykay (Nov 18, 2006)

i always warn new people not to fall for just the pedigree. The horse has to live up to the pedigree!!! I so agree that a horse should make you go wow and make you want to know what the pedigree is. I never like it when someone walks up and goes "heres my (certain bloodline here) horse" like that alone makes the horse outstanding LOL

And every bloodline has it faults and you have to know what they are so you know what a good cross to that horse is


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2006)

Three of my horses (DunIT, Suprize & Double) are paternal siblings to Stephanie's Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz. The sire, Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, owned by Erica here, has put some awesome foals on the ground! He is a son of BTU, making him a paternal brother to my own Bacardi...

Again, I fully feel a horse needs to be quality in the flesh and "forget" the pedigree if it's not, but I do like how the family trees in our horses kind of make a lot of us "in laws" :bgrin


----------



## ruffian (Nov 18, 2006)

I Love Buckeroo! Yes there are other great stallions in the industry, but none have had the impact of him. Generation after generation top quality horses crop up with amazing regularity.

I always look at the horse first and papers second, but it's amazing how many times the "good" horses have him in their background.

The mare in my avatar is a grandaughter, and here's one of my 4 Buckeroo Bred stallions.





And here's another:


----------



## horsehug (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is my 30" Buckeroo grandson, CR Bionic Touchdown.

I love him...... and his foals as well!

Susan O.


----------



## HJF (Nov 18, 2006)

Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q, Little Kings Buck The System son and Buckeroo grandson:






Erica's Oh Boy! another BTU grandson and by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito:






Also, our main breeding stallion, Circle WS Buck The System Two but no pictures of him on. He is a LKF Buck The System son, paternal brother to the top stallion.

here is his latest son:


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 18, 2006)

wowza such amazing horses listed so far. I enjoy seeing all the horses that i have seen. they are all wonderful. do any of you know if there are any sons in cali? I know that if i could find one id be suprized to have found it.


----------



## tnovak (Nov 18, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of the famous fella himself??? Such beautiful pics of his progeny-I think he should be in this post!!!


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 19, 2006)

This is an interesting thread for us .

When we finally decided to buy a miniature horse (we had looked around for some time), my husband got on the internet and found Buckeroo. "Wow, I want one like that", he said. So I told him that, yes, he's lovely but we are unlikely to find anything like that down here in New Zealand!!

Shortly after, my husband finds a colt for sale, a buckskin, a Buckeroo great grandson. "Lets buy it!!"

So we travelled more than 6 hours down country ( we were competing at a dog show down that way anyway!), and brought home several dogs and 1 horse in our van!!

That 1 little colt has brought us so much joy, we showed him successfully as a stallion for 3 years, taught him to drive, have won many driving titles with him, he has produced 2 colts and 2 fillies for us, all of which are superior in quality to himself. He is gelded now, as we decided (after visiting the world show 2005) that he wasn't good enough to breed from...since being gelded his last 3 foals have been born (the last one today), all are superior to him in type.

Now, maybe we have just had good luck. Or maybe, we have chosen our mares well. But I like to think that good ole Buckeroo is coming on strong down all those lines, and even though our 4 foals are great great grandchildren of the wonderful boy himself, there is a little of that "Buckeroo magic" in each of them :bgrin

Right now, my biggest wish would be to see that famous boy in person. I don't think I will make it before he passes on, but you never know





I have a Buckeroo pic, but I don't feel it's my place to put it here...someone else will be more "qualified" than me :bgrin


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks again for so many wonderful pics. I love Boones Little Buckeroo alot and i hope to meet him someday.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 20, 2006)

hey all. i have been thinking about what Boones Little Buckeroo would sell for if he ever was for sale and im thinking 1,000,000 because as you all know his babies sell for alot of money and that is one thing that all of us wish we could afford to buy.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 20, 2006)

I am also a MEGA fan of Buckeroo. Of course there are many more amazing looking stallions out there and some that I am not as familiar with that forum members own, one of them being REOâ€™s stallion and there are quite a few more that make me drool as well. The thing with Buckeroo is his better than average consistency in passing on what I call the â€œBuckeroo lookâ€. You see it in many of his sons and daughters and to me that shows a â€œgreatâ€ stallion when the â€œbestâ€ comes out over and over again.

It would be wonderful if, before he leaves us on this earth, if a book was compiled with ALL his get and their pictures. I think it would be a wonderful legacy to leave to the miniature horse afficionado so to speak. How many registered progeny does this guy have?


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 20, 2006)

Of course Buckaroo is not going to make every foal a champion- no stallion does, no matter what they have done themselves. But I will say that this horse has made a huge impact on the Minis and has sired many foals that are sure kind to the eye!


----------



## Margaret (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is a Buckeroo Granddaughter, (and my son)






And here's a picture of Buckeroo


----------



## tnovak (Nov 20, 2006)

DROOLING!!!!!! What a magnificent creature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 20, 2006)

I just love your Buckeroo grandaughter



:



: Mary



Margaret said:


> Here is a Buckeroo Granddaughter, (and my son)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Margaret (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Mary, I never realized that she had struck a similar pose,... til I posted Buckeroo, lol.

She was quite the special girl.. I just sold her to a friend in Oakland.... I know she will love it there.



:

(Hubby wants me to keep my numbers down to three now)



:


----------



## Erica (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I am late on here....

But I have several Buckeroo bred horses - "most" can be seen on my site Erica's Tiny Trotters though I will say it needs updating, maybe over the holidays I will have time to sit down and redo it

Here is my Buckeroo son - Little Kings Big City Bucks












And I have a BTU son - Little Kings BT Buck Bandito






and here is one of my FAVORITE shots of the boys






as far as Buckeroo grandaughters I have some of them too - Little Kings Heir to Glory, Little Kings Wild Thunder, Applewood Farms Echos Adventuress, Erica's Shez Buckn' Awesome, Erica's Memoirs of a Geisha, Erica's Big City Showgirl

I also have a few Buckeroo young grandsons, on of which is looking for a special show home - Erica's

Big City Gamblin' Man, Erica's Streakn' For Bucks, Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks; and at this time there is also a Zorro son here too, Gladiator.

Then I have several BTU grandaughters (Bandito fillies I have retained) - Erica's I've Got Angel Eyes, Erica's Knock Your Socks Off, Erica's Cloverbud, Erica's Worth the Wait, Erica's Caramel Macchiato, Erica's Just Behold, Erica's Emotions in Motion

There are a few more...but that is most of my "up close" Buckeroo's.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 22, 2006)

hey all can we keep this going as i know there are more boones out there.


----------



## hairicane (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep plenty more Buckeroo breds out there and I have a couple grandchildren from him. Both are offsppring from Little Kings Black Velvet who I feel is outstanding and a darn good producing stallion in his own right. This is Lucky Four Black Velvet Blazenbright. She is pictured here with her brand new 06 foal.











Then last year we were lucky enough to get Lucky four Black Velvets Buck Image and we just love this boy. He has been trained to drive and is a very sweet, stable stallion. We are expecting our 1st foals by him in 07.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 22, 2006)

wow huricane what a handsome stud. He is a amazing guy i hope that sometime soon i get to have a varitity of colors. since i like the dilutes alot I will look forward to getting a son or daughter in the future and having a few babies of my own with that horse.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Nov 22, 2006)

i want to preappologize for any typing errors. I admit im the worst spelled that has ever lived.

i currently own three of buckaroo's grandget. I personally love him and the horses he has produced. I dont have any fantastic pictures, as we do not show often, so my horses are often a lil on the pudgey side



: but i love them anyways.

First is my favorite filly i own, Canterbury Magical Melody. She is a coming three year old and loves all the attention she can get. She has been to one and only one show and took reserve grand mare. We didnt work with her much for the show either, what she did for us came naturally.haha. She is one of the friendliest lil ones i think that ever walked the earth...sometimes that isnt a good thing because that gets her in trouble. Her sire is Little Kings Buck King(owned by Cannterbury miniature horse farm www.canterburyminis.com), who is a direct son of buckeroo and absolutly beautiful animal. here is her show pictures.











Secondly is another filly of mine. She is a coming four year old. Canterbury Groovin Buckaroo. I dont have any current pictures of her on photobucket but i have on of her when she was a two year old. Sadly, i have yet to show this girl. I think she would compete nicely too. We are expecting her first foal in the spring. She is a half sister to the above filly(with the same sire). Here is one decent picture of her. (oh and this was my first clipp job ever!haha memories...)






Last is my gelding that i show 4-h and local shows with.Canterbury Bucks Double Indemnity. He is a coming two year old. I think he placed well this year in the 4-h classes as we do not have a big miniature program and he had to compete in a class with all minis of any age. So, many of them were much more mature than him. I plan on the two of us being very competative next year. He is a half brother to the above to fillies and also has the same sire. I will try to post some decent pics of him but he truely is much more captivating in person. and he is quiet a character!
















I have a picture of him at a show but it is horible and i cant embarass him like that.

Well here are my buckeroo decendents. Everyone has some AMAZING HORSES on this post. i love them all.


----------



## Chamomile (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are my Buckeroo get!

Buck On Dan's Whiskey Girl is a mare that I got from Hoofbeat Buck On Ranch. She is a great granddaughter of Buckeroo and a granddaughter of BOB... who is a son of Buckeroo. I LOVE the BOB horses as you will see



:











Next is Buck Ons Two Dark and Dangerous, aka Dane. He is a grandson of Buckeroo both on the top and the bottom! His sire is BOB, again a son of Buckeroo...






Then my other great granddaughter of Buckeroo, her dam is a daughter of BOB. Ally is also a daughter of Rascal, who is owned by Lucky Hart. Rascal is a direct son of Buckeroo. So this filly is double Buckeroo too! Her name is Rowbuck Bally Hi.






(She is bred to Erica's Prince Charming for a foal this coming spring!! I'm soooo excited. Even though Prince doesn't have any Buckeroo, he is a quality stallion, siring National Champion foals! And it is proven that he crosses well with the Buckeroo bloodline



: )

Last but not least I thought I would show my Boone's Little Andy granddaughter. Her name is and please don't laugh... Mac's Little Quarter Pounder... an absolutely HORRIBLE name!! I'm embarassed to even put it on my website so on there she is just called Snickers.



: Which I think she likes a whole lot better!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 24, 2006)

nice horses so far. id love to see the list of his babies soon.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2006)

Are you asking for a list of Buckeroo's offspring? Here's what AMHR and AMHA reflect.

*AMHR*

271739T LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO PADRON, FOALED: 6/1/2005

275524T ARIONS BUCKALICIOUS, FOALED: 5/15/2005

271116T LITTLE KINGS DOUBLE UP BUCK, FOALED: 5/4/2005

271744T LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CASH IN HAND, FOALED: 4/26/2005

272347T LITTLE KINGS GEORGE W BUCK, FOALED: 3/26/2005

275228T LITTLE KINGS FANCY ME BUCK, FOALED: 6/8/2004

257667T LITTLE KINGS A BILLION BUCKS, FOALED: 5/19/2004

268491T LITTLE KINGS TAMPA BAY BUCK, FOALED: 5/12/2004

275225A COH STERLING BUCKEROO 29.00, FOALED: 5/18/2003"

260099T LITTLE KINGS BUCKIN COMMOTION, FOALED: 5/1/2003

268796A LITTLE KINGS BIG CITY BUCK 34.00, FOALED: 4/2/2002"

266362A LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ALADIN 34.00, FOALED: 4/19/2001"

104267A BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO MEGA BUCKS 31.50, FOALED: 5/15/1996"

71963A BOONES LITTLE BLUE BUCKEROO 30.50, FOALED: 4/24/1995"

203996A LITTLE KINGS TURBO BUCK 33.25, FOALED: 3/25/1995"

203590A LITTLE KINGS BOLD N BUCKEROO 34.00, FOALED: 5/25/1994"

81020A LITTLE KINGS BUCK ON BROADWAY 33.75, FOALED: 5/17/1994"

210135A LITTLE KINGS BUCKIN AROUND 32.75, FOALED: 4/14/1994"

82718A LITTLE KINGS BEAU BUCKEROO 31.00, FOALED: 4/17/1990"

*AMHA*

FOAL ALAMOS BUCKEROO PARTY GIRL A 105668 05/16/1999 M PBS DN - 34.000

PARENT ALLMANDS PARTY GIRL

FOAL BOONES FOXY LADY A 05292 04/19/1982 M SGL - - 32.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE SUNSHINE GIRL

FOAL BOONES GOLDEN FANCY IT04105 05/29/1984 M SPA - - 33.750

PARENT JOHNSTONS VANILLA

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BLUE BUCKEROO A 72112 04/24/1995 S RNB DN - 30.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE STAR LIGHT

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCCANEER IT03188 05/14/1982 S SCS BD - 30.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE CINDY

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO 2ND IT03129 02/11/1983 S DBS BD - 31.500

PARENT SHERIDALES QUARTER PINT

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO CODY A 80540 06/02/1996 S SBK DN - 32.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BLUE KITTEN

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO GOLD LACE A 55331 05/02/1993 M SPA DN - 33.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BLUE LACE

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO MEGABUCKS A 80538 05/15/1996 S RNB DN - 31.250

PARENT DELL TERAS PENNY

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO PRETTY WOMAN A 55332 05/25/1993 M SBS - - 33.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE CHARM

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROOS GOLDEN TOY A 55330 05/14/1993 S SPA DN - 28.500

PARENT DELL TERAS PENNY

FOAL BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROOS TRINKET A 62859 04/16/1994 M SPA - - 32.750

PARENT BOONES LITTLE CHARM

FOAL BOONES LITTLE DANDY BUCKEROO A 80542 04/15/1996 S RNB DN - 31.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE STAR LIGHT

FOAL BOONES LITTLE HALF PINT IT04104 06/14/1984 M DCS DN - 33.750

PARENT SHERIDALES QUARTER PINT

FOAL BOONES LITTLE LACEY BUCKEROO A 72113 04/02/1995 M RNB DN - 34.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BLUE LACE

FOAL BOONES LITTLE MISS BUCKETTE A 72927 05/25/1995 M RNR DN - 31.750

PARENT LAKESIDE MISS KITTY

FOAL BOONES MR BUCK A 65392 06/04/1994 S SCR - RV 00.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE HALF PINT

FOAL BUCKEROOS DANCER A 07284 05/12/1984 M SPA - - 32.750

PARENT SLIGO LORELI

FOAL BUCKEROOS FIRECRACKER A 05024 07/04/1982 S SCS DN - 31.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE GREY DAWN

FOAL BUCKEROOS LITTLE MASTER A 04637 05/30/1982 S SPA DN - 30.250

PARENT BOONES LITTLE HONEYCOMB

FOAL BUCKEROOS LITTLE PRINCESS A 04636 05/04/1982 M SDN - - 32.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE MAUDE

FOAL BUCKEROOS LITTLE RASCAL A 04638 06/06/1982 S SCS DN - 33.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE PRETTY GIRL

FOAL BUCKEROOS PARTY GIRL A 05021 07/31/1982 M SCR - - 30.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE GOLDEN GIRL

FOAL BUCKEROOS SOUTHERN BELLE A 60486 05/30/1994 M SBS DN - 31.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKS BAY BELLE

FOAL BUCKEROOS TOP CAT IT04101 05/07/1984 S SBS DN - 33.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE MAUDE

FOAL DESERT GOLDS BUCKEROOS SKY DANCER A 68406 06/03/1995 M SSR PQ - 34.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MISS KITTY

FOAL ERL BIT O BUCKEROO A 93431 04/19/1998 S SBA - RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL ERL BUCKEROO IN BOBBY SOX A 104322 05/15/1999 M SBA DN - 31.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL FOLLYS LITTLE JUDY LITTLE A 17566 06/08/1987 M SGR - - 29.750

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS STRAWBERRY DELIGHT

FOAL LITTLE KING BUCKEROOS I STAND GRAND A 86752 04/27/1997 S SBA DN - 28.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SABLE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ALMIGHTY BUCK A 51150 03/12/1993 S PBS DN - 30.250

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CAMEO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS AMARETTO BUCKEROO A 70819 05/15/1995 M SBK DN - 31.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SABLE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BABY BLUE BUCKEROO A 35893 03/18/1990 M RNB DN - 29.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUNSHINE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BACARDI BUCKEROO A 100450 07/10/1998 S PSR DN - 32.000

PARENT STOUTS LADY BUG

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BACCHUS BUCKEROO A 73901 03/18/1995 S RBA PD - 33.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUNSHINE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAGHEERA BUCKEROO A 110071 05/22/1999 S RNB DN - 30.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MON AMI

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAMBI BUCKEROO A 83317 06/24/1996 M SBS DN - 31.250

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKS BAY BELLE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BANSHEE BUCKEROO A 42247 05/05/1991 M SBR - - 31.750

PARENT KOMOKOS LOVE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BANTAM BUCKEROO A 71347 08/20/1995 S SPA DN - 28.000

PARENT JOHNSTONS LITTLE BO CREAM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BARON BUCKEROO A 12882 05/12/1986 S SBK DN - 32.750

PARENT KOMOKOS LITTLE BREEZE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAY BREEZE BUCKEROO A 110049 03/28/1999 M SBA PD RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SWEET MELODY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAY LADY BUCKEROO A 30100 04/20/1989 M SBA - - 33.500

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BEAU BUCKEROO A 35697 04/17/1990 S SGR BD - 30.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS LITTLE LADY BUG

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BELLADONNA BUCKEROO A 73899 07/07/1995 M SBS - - 32.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SISSY SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BELLE O BUCKEROO A 20105 04/04/1987 M RNR - DC 31.000

PARENT KOMOKOS LOVE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BENTLEY BUCKEROO A 74356 04/26/1995 S RNB DN - 30.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE THUMBALINA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BET A BUCK A 49247 03/31/1992 S SBS - RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BABE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BIANCA BUCKEROO A 64570 04/14/1994 M SBK - - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CINDERELLA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BINGO BUCKEROO A 64564 04/29/1994 S SBS DN DC 29.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CARESS

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BIONIC BUCKEROO A 15660 07/20/1986 S SBS BT - 30.500

PARENT GOFORTH LITTLE TINKERBELL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BLACK CHERRY A 24255 05/16/1988 M SBK DN - 33.250

PARENT KOMOKOS MISS BLACK MOLO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BLACK VELVET A 38621 04/10/1991 S SBK DN - 32.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS RED VELVET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BLONDIE BUCKEROO A 61473 04/27/1994 M ASR - - 30.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MLADY BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BLOSSOM BUCKEROO A 77093 03/26/1996 M SPA DN - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CINDERELLA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BLUE BELLE BUCKEROO A 81775 05/30/1996 M RNB DN - 31.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BLUE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BOLD N BUCKEROO A 61474 05/25/1994 S SCS DN - 34.000

PARENT BLACK GOLDS LITTLE REALITY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BOLERO A 20106 05/30/1987 S SBS - - 32.750

PARENT KOMOKOS RESTLESS BEAUTY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BOMBAY BUCKEROO A 100466 04/05/1998 S DSL DN - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS HUNKY DORY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BONITA BUCKEROO A 90736 03/27/1997 M SBS DN - 33.000

PARENT SMITHS BUTTERMILK TWO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BONNY BUCKEROO A 24265 03/13/1988 M SBA DN - 32.000

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS GINGERBREAD LASS

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BONUS BUCKS A 100451 06/30/1998 S SGR DN - 28.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS ENCHANTED LADY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BOSTON BUCKEROO A 64572 05/24/1994 S SCS DN - 32.250

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SISSY SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BRANDY BUCKEROO A 45830 04/10/1992 M SBS DN - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS LITTLE LADY BUG

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BRAVO BUCKEROO A 91474 03/28/1997 S DSL DN DC 00.000

PARENT FISHERS DUN INTRIGUE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BRIDGETTE BUCKEROO A 73890 04/16/1995 M SPA - - 33.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUPREME SENSATION

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BRONCO BUCKEROO A 12881 04/10/1986 S SBA DN - 29.000

PARENT KOMOKOS MISS BLACK MOLO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCCANEER A 09247 05/07/1985 S SBS - - 31.750

PARENT PEGGYS CREME PUFF

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK A LOT A 20103 07/03/1987 S SSR - RV 00.000

PARENT KOMOKOS ROBIN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK ANGELICA A 81776 06/15/1996 M SBS - - 30.750

PARENT WITTMAACKS FRECKLES

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK BY BUCK A 73889 04/23/1995 S SPA DN - 28.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CAMEO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK CADENCE A 56591 04/30/1993 S SBK DN - 33.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SISSY SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK CAESAR A 110073 04/25/1999 S SPA DN - 33.500

PARENT STOUTS SNOW ANNA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK COBRA A 100468 06/24/1998 S SSR - RV 00.000

PARENT STOUTS PEACH ANNA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK COMMANDER A 51149 03/15/1993 S SSR DN - 31.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK EAGLE A 35898 04/05/1990 S SBS - RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS APPLE BUTTER

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK EASY A 42246 05/09/1991 S SPA DN - 33.250

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK ECHO A 35902 06/01/1990 S SBS BD - 28.250

PARENT KOMOKOS TEENIE JEANIE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK KING A 60704 03/12/1994 S RBA DN - 31.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS TOOTSIE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK OFF A 34420 05/26/1990 S SBS DN - 30.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK ON BROADWAY A 64565 05/17/1994 S SBK DN - 34.000

PARENT JOHNSTONS LITTLE BO CREAM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK ON FYRE A 77094 04/03/1996 S RNR DN - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUNSHINE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK SHOT A 09246 05/07/1985 S SBA BD - 30.000

PARENT STOUTS MISS AMERICA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK THE SYSTEM A 55058 03/21/1993 S SBK DN - 30.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUNSHINE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK ZEUS A 110066 04/03/1999 S SCR DN - 33.750

PARENT MYTHICAL FARMS GOLDEN MEMOREEZ

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKER FLY A 20102 03/29/1987 M SBA - - 31.750

PARENT KOMOKOS DAINTY DOLL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ACE A 88362 04/21/1997 S SBK DN - 29.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO DEJAVU

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO AMBIANCE A 64559 04/21/1994 M SBS QB - 33.250

PARENT CAY LES SUNRISE SYMPHONY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO AMBITION A 60705 04/15/1994 M SBS - - 30.000

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ANGEL A 12883 05/11/1986 M SPA - - 33.000

PARENT KOMOKOS LITTLE TAMMY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BABE A 11926 04/28/1985 M RNR - - 34.000

PARENT KOMOKOS MISS BRASSY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BACCARRA A 91473 04/15/1997 S SBA DN - 33.500

PARENT WITTMAACKS FRECKLES

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BANDIT A 74355 05/01/1995 S SSR DN - 33.500

PARENT DELL TERAS FRAN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BASK A 91486 03/16/1997 S SBK DN - 30.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CINDERELLA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BAY MINX A 49248 04/07/1992 M SBA - - 28.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BLESSED A 81771 05/20/1996 M SPA DN - 33.750

PARENT BOONES LITTLE CHARM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BONSAI A 34419 04/03/1990 S SBS DN - 33.750

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BOSS A 100472 06/05/1998 S SBS DN - 29.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BAY LADY BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BRUISER A 110050 04/26/1999 S SBK DN - 30.500

PARENT WITTMAACKS FRECKLES

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CAMEO A 15659 07/16/1986 M PPA - - 33.750

PARENT STOUTS MOLLY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CARESS A 30101 04/29/1989 M SCS - - 33.250

PARENT STOUTS LOLLIPOP

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CARTE BLANCHE A 101482 04/16/1998 M SBK DN - 30.000

PARENT JOHNSTONS LITTLE BO CREAM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CHARDONNAY A 49250 04/14/1992 M SBS DN - 30.500

PARENT KOMOKOS LOVE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO COMIN THRU A 110074 05/16/1999 S SBS DN - 28.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS VANESSA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO DEJAVU A 42245 06/03/1991 M SBS DN - 31.000

PARENT KOMOKOS TEENIE JEANIE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO EXTASY A 30102 03/31/1989 M SSR - - 30.500

PARENT KOMOKOS LOVE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ICON A 100454 03/20/1998 S SBS DN - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SWEET MELODY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO MISTY BLUE A 64558 03/29/1994 M RNB - - 32.750

PARENT BOONES LITTLE STAR LIGHT

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO MOONSTRUCK A 111314 04/29/1999 M SBS DN - 33.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BRIDGETTE BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO PASSION A 24262 04/17/1988 M SBS - - 29.750

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO RENDEZVOUS A 38744 03/20/1991 M SPA DN - 31.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUNSHINE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ROMEO A 99071 04/30/1998 S SBA PD - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO TEMPEST

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO STARLETTE A 83316 05/25/1996 M SBA DN - 29.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO TABOO A 87018 05/14/1997 M PBA DN - 32.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MON AMI

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO TEMPEST A 56588 05/10/1993 M SCS DN - 32.000

PARENT DELL TERAS FRAN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO TIMES TWO A 24268 06/25/1988 S SBS BD - 31.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MLADY BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROOS EBONY A 88453 05/06/1997 M SBK PD - 31.000

PARENT BIJOUX SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROOS ELEGANT MISS A 69322 04/29/1995 M SPA DN - 32.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROOS ELLE A 88451 03/15/1997 M SBA - RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUNSHINE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKETTE A 35894 03/30/1990 M SCS DN DC 31.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MLADY BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKIN AROUND A 64012 04/14/1994 G SBK DN - 32.500

PARENT DELL TERAS FRAN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKIN MAGICIAN A 100463 06/08/1998 S SPA - - 32.000

PARENT COWTOWN TINKERBELLE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKINGHAM BAY A 86796 05/30/1997 G SBA - RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKS BAY BELLE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKS AND KISSES A 102459 04/17/1998 M SBA DN - 33.000

PARENT STILL R MIDNIGHT ROSE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKS BAY BELLE A 09655 04/29/1985 M SBA - - 33.000

PARENT KOMOKOS LOVE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKS BIT OF HONEY A 18245 04/09/1987 M SBS - - 33.500

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKS TIARA A 23525 04/01/1988 M SBS - DC 00.000

PARENT KOMOKOS LITTLE BREEZE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKSATION A 100462 05/08/1998 M SBA DN - 33.500

PARENT STOUTS SNOW ANNA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKWHEAT A 11923 04/20/1985 S SWT DN - 31.250

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS TAFFY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUFFY BUCKEROO A 49249 03/31/1992 M SDN BT - 33.500

PARENT FISHERS DUN INTRIGUE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUGSY BUCKEROO A 74357 04/16/1995 S SBS - - 29.750

PARENT DELL TERAS PENNY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BULLET BUCKEROO A 45829 04/03/1992 S SSR DN - 29.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MLADY BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUSTER BUCKEROO A 41023 03/23/1991 S SBS DN DC 29.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS LITTLE LADY BUG

FOAL LITTLE KINGS CASPER BUCK A 73897 03/20/1995 S SCR DN - 30.250

PARENT SMITHS BUTTERMILK TWO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS COLOR ME BUCK A 73900 05/01/1995 S SBS DN - 29.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS TOOTSIE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS COMMOTION A 30104 05/08/1989 S RNB - RV 00.000

PARENT KOMOKOS LITTLE BREEZE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS CRYSTAL BUCKEROO A 48474 04/20/1992 M SCR - - 30.750

PARENT SMITHS BUTTERMILK TWO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS EVITA BUCKEROO A 99072 04/10/1998 M SBS DN - 31.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS VANESSA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS FIREBUCK A 30103 05/13/1989 S SSR PD - 32.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS RED VELVET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS FOXY BUCK A 73891 03/31/1995 M RNR - - 31.000

PARENT KOMOKOS TEENIE JEANIE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS GALA BUCKEROO A 49255 04/04/1992 M SCS - - 29.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUNSHINE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS GLORY BUCK A 81774 04/01/1996 M SBS - - 31.000

PARENT SMITHS BUTTERMILK TWO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS HALF A BUCK A 09802 04/19/1985 S SGL DN - 30.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUTTER ME UP

FOAL LITTLE KINGS HONEY BUCK A 56587 05/03/1993 M SBS DN - 32.250

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BLUE KITTEN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS KISS OF BUCKEROO A 38742 05/06/1991 M SBA - - 29.000

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LEATHERWOOD BUCKEROO A 101686 03/18/1998 S SBS DN DC 32.000

PARENT WITTMAACKS FRECKLES

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LF BUCKEROO ZORRO A 105873 06/10/1999 S PBK DN - 33.500

PARENT ALAMOS WARPAINT MIDNIGHT MYSTIC

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LITTLE BUCKER A 20101 06/06/1987 S SBK DN - 30.000

PARENT KOMOKOS MISS BLACK MOLO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LITTLE LOTTA BUCK A 24263 04/08/1988 M SBS - - 32.250

PARENT KOMOKOS BROWN SUGAR

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LOCOMOTION A 15661 04/12/1986 S SBA BD DC 32.500

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LUCKY LADY BUCK A 60706 03/17/1994 M SBS - - 30.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS STARLIGHT SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MADAM BUCKEROO A 40684 04/11/1991 M SPA - - 31.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MLADY BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MAJOR BUCKS A 100457 05/18/1998 S SCR PD - 31.000

PARENT SMITHS BUTTERMILK TWO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ME TOO BUCKEROO A 17086 03/10/1987 M SPA - - 33.750

PARENT STOUTS MISS AMERICA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MEGABUCKS A 20104 05/31/1987 S RNR DN - 29.500

PARENT KOMOKOS BOMB SHELL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MISS BAY BUCKEROO A 56589 05/23/1993 M SBA PD - 33.250

PARENT LAKESIDE MISS KITTY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MISS BRASSY BUCKEROO A 83315 06/10/1996 M SCS DN - 32.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS HUNKY DORY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MISS BUCKEROO A 09803 05/14/1985 M SBS - - 32.500

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MLADY BUCKEROO A 11924 05/01/1985 M SSR - - 33.500

PARENT KOMOKOS LADY LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MONTEGO BUCKEROO A 100458 05/14/1998 S PBA DN - 29.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MON AMI

FOAL LITTLE KINGS PHANTOM BUCKEROO A 63493 08/29/1994 S SBK DN - 29.500

PARENT WITTMAACKS LUCKY PENALOPE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ROBOBUCK A 73893 06/22/1995 S SBS DN - 30.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS HUNKY DORY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS SABRINA BUCKEROO A 111151 03/22/1999 M SSR - - 31.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CERTAINLY SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS SHE BUCK A 11925 04/02/1985 M RNB DN - 31.000

PARENT KOMOKOS LITTLE BREEZE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS SHEZA BUCKEROO A 34522 04/12/1990 M SPA - - 31.500

PARENT KOMOKOS LOVE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS SON OF A BUCK A 12854 04/15/1986 S SBA BT - 30.000

PARENT KOMOKOS BOMB SHELL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS SPUNKAROO A 67217 04/22/1995 M SBS - DC 00.000

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS STARBUCK A 24264 04/30/1988 S SBS DN - 31.500

PARENT KOMOKOS LOVE LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS TURBO BUCK A 74354 03/25/1995 S RNR DN - 33.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE CHARM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS VIVA BUCKEROO A 64018 06/22/1994 M SPA - - 33.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MISS KITTY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS WHAT THE BUCK A 83313 04/13/1996 S SBA DN DC 30.500

PARENT WITTMAACKS BASHFUL BRITTANY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS WHITE LACE A 56597 04/01/1993 M SPA  - - 26.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS PINK LACE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS WHITE RUSSIAN A 64560 04/03/1994 S SCR DN - 33.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CAMEO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS WONDER BUCK A 110057 04/14/1999 S SBK - RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SABRINA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ZHA ZHA BUCKEROO A 100453 07/12/1998 M SCR PQ - 32.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUFFY BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE PEGASUS BODACIOUS BUCKEROO A 90708 06/27/1997 S SCS DN - 33.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SASHAY SUPREME

FOAL OLIVE BRANCHS BRILLIANT BUCKEROO A 96488 04/26/1998 S SPA DN - 30.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS TOOTSIE

FOAL OLIVE BRANCHS BUCKEROO BLESSING A 85598 04/13/1997 M SBS DN - 31.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS TOOTSIE

FOAL PINE TREES SCAMPEROO A 07231 07/19/1983 S SWT - - 33.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE GOLDEN GIRL

FOAL ROCKING HORSE ACRES ROCK O FELLOW A 07120 03/29/1984 S SPA DN - 32.500

PARENT HIDDEN HILLS QUEENS FOLLY

FOAL ROCKING HORSE ACRES ROCKABYE BABY A 05046 05/10/1982 M DGR - - 33.250

PARENT HIDDEN HILLS QUEENS FOLLY

FOAL ROCKING HORSE ACRES STARBUCK A 05908 04/15/1983 S SBS - OV 00.000

PARENT HIDDEN HILLS QUEENS FOLLY

FOAL SPICE OF LIFE SAFFRON A 06425 05/15/1983 M SGL DN - 33.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE SUZZIE

FOAL SPICE OF LIFE SASSAFRASS A 06426 04/28/1983 M SWT - - 34.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE CINDER

FOAL TAYLOR MADES BELLE BUCKAROO A 75876 05/18/1996 M SBA DN - 29.750

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL TAYLOR MADES BUCKPASSER A 87085 06/20/1997 S SBA - RV 00.000

PARENT HEMLOCK BROOKS SPUNKY DUDE

FOAL TOYLAND TIDDLY WINKS A 08576 07/14/1983 S SBS - DC 29.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE MISTY

FOAL TRIPLE JS HONEY PIE A 06170 04/20/1983 M SDN DN - 33.500

PARENT BOONES LITTLE SNOWBALL

FOAL TRIPLE JS SPUNKY DUDE A 07276 05/23/1984 S SCS DN - 31.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE QUESTIONNAIRE

FOAL WINNERS CIRCLE SHADOW A 07669 08/22/1984 M SCS - - 32.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE GREY DAWN

FOAL AAPRINA IN BUCKEROOS SNOWY LACE A 157719 05/25/2004 M SCR - - 00.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO GOLD LACE

FOAL AAPRINAS IN BUCKEROOS ELEGANT LACE A 148004 05/06/2003 M SBS - - 00.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO GOLD LACE

FOAL ALAMOS BUCKEROOS STAR CHASER A 119227 04/13/2000 S SCR - - 33.000

PARENT J JS SUNFLOWER

FOAL ALAMOS IMA PARTYING BUCKEROO A 113126 04/25/2000 S PPA DN - 32.000

PARENT ALLMANDS PARTY GIRL

FOAL ARIONS BUCKALICIOUS A 167400 05/15/2005 M PPA - - 00.000

PARENT MSR MAJESTYS CALIFORNIA DREAMIN

FOAL BAR B KING BUCKEROO A 121095 02/17/2001 S SBS DN - 31.250

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BRIDGETTE BUCKEROO

FOAL BOONES BUCKEROO BONANZA A 127971 02/28/2001 S SBS - RV 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SUPREME SENSATION

FOAL CHANCE OF GOLDS ENCHANTED BUCKEROO A 131521 03/27/2002 M SPA PD - 00.000

PARENT IMA SWEETIE SUPREME

FOAL COH STERLING BUCKEROO A 147955 05/18/2003 S SGR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS VANESSA SUPREME

FOAL LAS DORADAS BUCKS BLONDE BOMBSHELL A 139092 05/27/2002 M SPA DN - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS B T VANITY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS A BILLION BUCKS A 156673 05/19/2004 S SBK - - 00.000

PARENT REECES FOXFIRES FANCYDONTLETMEDOWN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ADORE ME BUCKEROO A 128886 05/11/2001 M PBS - - 00.000

PARENT A A TOP LADY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ALL FIRED UP BUCK A 165908 03/15/2005 S SSR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SOPHIA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ALL LIT UP BUCK A 138433 04/21/2002 M PSR PD - 00.000

PARENT STOUTS FANNIE MAE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS AWESTRUCK BUCK A 159639 03/15/2005 S SPA PD - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BLESSED

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BABY IMA BUCK A 157022 04/24/2004 M SSR PD - 00.000

PARENT STILL R GAL NIKKI

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAILEY BUCKEROO A 157037 05/25/2004 M SBR - - 00.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE MIDNIGHT SPECIAL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAJA BUCKEROO A 128892 05/24/2001 S PBS PD - 32.750

PARENT KNUTSON APACHES BET TEA BOO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BALLISTIC BUCKEROO A 147990 02/17/2003 S SCR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CONTESSA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAND STAND BUCKEROO A 138432 04/14/2002 S SBS DN - 00.000

PARENT STOUTS MISS SHORTCAKE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BAY BUCKAROO A 135181 04/02/2002 S SBA - - 00.000

PARENT MINI WHINNYS DOLLEE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BELOVED BUCKEROO A 128935 04/08/2001 M SBA DN - 00.000

PARENT MINI WHINNYS DOLLEE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BERKLEY BUCKEROO A 138431 03/10/2002 S SPA DN - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MON AMI

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BIG CITY BUCK A 138429 04/02/2002 S SBS DN - 00.000

PARENT TEUTS SPARKLING GIDGET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BITTERSWEET BUCKEROO A 128911 04/29/2001 M SBS - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BLESSED

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BOOGIE BUCKEROO A 119186 04/25/2000 S SBS DN - 29.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS VANESSA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BOURBON STREET BUCK A 140198 05/01/2002 S SBA PD - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS VANESSA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK ALLYOUCAN A 157029 05/11/2004 S SBS - - 00.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROOS TINKERBELL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK AMBROSIA A 165918 02/28/2005 M SGL - - 00.000

PARENT MINI WHINNYS CARMEL DELIGHT

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK AMOREE A 157012 05/09/2004 M DCS - - 00.000

PARENT GOLD KINGS SILVER QUEEN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCK OUTTA CYTE A 157006 03/16/2004 S SPA DN - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CHAMPAGNE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO AFFAIR A 147972 05/23/2003 M SBA PD - 00.000

PARENT WESTWIND KLASSI KHROMAKOLOR

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ALADIN A 128913 04/19/2001 S PBS DN - 34.000

PARENT STOUTS SUPER SWEET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO AVATAR A 147969 06/12/2003 S PBS - - 00.000

PARENT STOUTS FANNIE MAE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BALLET A 157010 05/27/2004 M PBA - - 00.000

PARENT CHEVAL SLOW GINN FIZZ

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BANDOLERO A 115370 04/13/2000 S SSR DN DC 32.000

PARENT WITTMAACKS FRECKLES

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BISHOP A 147977 05/24/2003 S SBS DN - 00.000

PARENT TEUTS SPARKLING GIDGET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BLACK GOLD A 120262 06/10/2000 M SBK DN - 30.000

PARENT ALAMOS WARPAINT MIDNIGHT MYSTIC

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BLITZ A 128924 04/12/2001 M SPA - - 32.000

PARENT MYTHICAL FARMS FANTASIA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BUCCARRA A 147973 05/21/2003 S RBA DN - 00.000

PARENT W & LDS PEACHES & CREAM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CASH IN HAND A 165860 04/26/2005 S PBS - - 00.000

PARENT MAJOLICAS LEATHERWOOD PASSION

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CAVALIER A 147993 04/23/2003 S SBS DN - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CHAMPAGNE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CENTER STAGE A 165857 05/22/2005 M PBK - - 00.000

PARENT BREWERS ORION STAR SAPPHIRE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CENTERFOLD A 165894 05/10/2005 M RNR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS ENCHANTED LADY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO COVER GIRL A 147975 05/06/2003 M SBS - - 00.000

PARENT MINI HOOFS SO CUTE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CZAR A 138420 05/23/2002 S SCR DN - 00.000

PARENT MYTHICAL FARMS GOLDEN MEMOREEZ

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO FAVOR A 128916 04/10/2001 S SPA DN - 33.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CHAMPAGNE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO FIRELORD A 147983 04/20/2003 S SSR - - 00.000

PARENT DRYLICKS RASCALS KRISLIN KAY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO FOREVERMORE A 166387 05/10/2005 M SBS - - 00.000

PARENT CHEVAL SLOW GINN FIZZ

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO GOD A 128921 04/10/2001 S SCR DN - 00.000

PARENT CHICKADEE RIDGE GOLD MIST

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO HEARTBEAT A 138426 05/28/2002 M SPA - - 00.000

PARENT W & LDS PEACHES & CREAM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO HEARTLIGHT A 165896 05/13/2005 M SBS - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS ECHO AMAZING

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO HEAVEN SENT A 165859 04/27/2005 M SCR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS RUSSIAN RITZ

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO LALIQUE A 138421 05/06/2002 M SCR - - 00.000

PARENT CHICKADEE RIDGE GOLD MIST

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO LOVE AFFAIR A 165910 03/26/2005 M SBA - - 00.000

PARENT MINI HOOFS SO CUTE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO MATADOR A 128909 04/30/2001 S DSL - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS VANESSA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO MERLIN A 128881 05/25/2001 S SBK DN - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SWEET MELODY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO MORNING KISS A 165872 06/04/2005 M SCR - - 00.000

PARENT MYTHICAL FARMS FANTASIA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO OLYMPIA A 117902 05/01/2000 M PBA DN - 32.000

PARENT STOUTS SNOW ANNA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ORCHID A 165904 04/27/2005 M SCS - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO WHISPER

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO PADRON A 162489 06/01/2005 S SBS - - 00.000

PARENT STILL R GAL NIKKI

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ROMANCE A 165874 06/23/2005 M SPA - - 00.000

PARENT W & LDS PEACHES & CREAM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO SATIN KISSES A 157019 04/29/2004 M SPA - - 00.000

PARENT W & LDS PEACHES & CREAM

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO TRUMP A 162491 06/05/2005 S SBS - - 00.000

PARENT TEUTS SPARKLING GIDGET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO VALENTINE A 165911 03/02/2005 M RNR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CHAMPAGNE SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO VICTORY A 165867 06/03/2005 S SPA - - 00.000

PARENT GOLD KINGS SILVER QUEEN

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO WHISPER A 128887 05/09/2001 M SBS DN - 00.000

PARENT WITTMAACKS FRECKLES

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO ZODIAC A 128917 02/16/2001 S SCR DN - 33.250

PARENT SMITHS BUTTERMILK TWO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKIN GORGEOUS A 138430 03/21/2002 M PBA DN - 00.000

PARENT MINI HOOFS SO CUTE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUCKIN N KISSIN A 165914 03/24/2005 M SSR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS KISS MY BUCKS

FOAL LITTLE KINGS BUNNY BUCKEROO A 120886 04/17/2000 M SBA DN - 28.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKS BAY BELLE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS CLASSIQUE BEY BUCKEROO A 157020 05/25/2004 M SBA - - 00.000

PARENT MYTHICAL FARMS FANTASIA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS COWBOY BUCK A 157035 04/15/2004 S PSR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS ENCHANTED LADY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS CRIMSON BUCKEROO A 142059 04/01/2003 S SCS PD - 00.000

PARENT MERRI JIMS GOLDCREST PRINCESS

FOAL LITTLE KINGS DOUBLE UP BUCK A 165858 05/04/2005 S SBS PD - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO DEJAVU

FOAL LITTLE KINGS DOUBLE YOUR BUCKS A 120992 03/01/2001 S SBA DN - 31.750

PARENT LITTLE KINGS KISS OF BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS EBONY BUCK A 157017 05/07/2004 M SBK - - 00.000

PARENT TEUTS SPARKLING GIDGET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS FANCY ME BUCK A 157024 06/08/2004 M DSL - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS VANESSA SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS GEORGE W BUCK A 165907 03/26/2005 S SBS - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS CONTESSA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS HONEYSUCKLE BUCK A 157018 04/25/2004 M SCR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS ECHO AMAZING

FOAL LITTLE KINGS HOT BUCK I AM A 157030 07/05/2004 S PSR - - 00.000

PARENT ALAMOS STREAKERS GINGER SPICE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS HOT BUCKIN BABY A 165905 04/17/2005 M SSR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS RUSSIAN RADIANCE

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ISABELLA BUCKEROO A 147989 02/19/2003 M SBS - - 00.000

PARENT BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROOS TINKERBELL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS IVE GOT BUCKS A 135728 05/02/2002 S PBA - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS ENCHANTED LADY

FOAL LITTLE KINGS KISS MY BUCKS A 130771 06/15/2001 M SPA DN - 00.000

PARENT J JS SUNFLOWER

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LET ER BUCK A 140050 05/20/2002 M SPA - - 00.000

PARENT BUCKEROOS DANCER

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LITTLE BUCKEROO A 119180 04/29/2000 S SBS DN - 29.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MON AMI

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LKB BUCKEROO DREAM A 118255 04/23/2000 S PBS DN - 31.500

PARENT STOUTS SUPER SWEET

FOAL LITTLE KINGS LUSHISH BUCKS A 119182 06/28/2000 M SBS DN RV 00.000

PARENT MYTHICAL FARMS GOLDEN MEMOREEZ

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MIDAS BUCKEROO A 128931 04/22/2001 S SCR DN - 29.000

PARENT MERRI JIMS GOLDCREST PRINCESS

FOAL LITTLE KINGS MS WHOOPIE A 157021 05/19/2004 M RNB - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SASSAFRAS SUPREME

FOAL LITTLE KINGS NITE LITE BUCKEROO A 139122 02/27/2002 M SBK DN - 00.000

PARENT J JS GOLDEN GLOW GIRL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS PLAYBOY BUCKEROO A 165909 03/31/2005 S PSR - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKIN GORGEOUS

FOAL LITTLE KINGS POWER BUCK A 156998 04/04/2004 S SBS - - 00.000

PARENT CHICKADEE RIDGE GOLD MIST

FOAL LITTLE KINGS PSYCHED UP BUCK A 138419 05/02/2002 S SPA DN - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO BLESSED

FOAL LITTLE KINGS QUEEN OF THE NIGHT A 165873 06/19/2005 M SBK - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS MISS BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS REBECCA BUCKEROO A 156993 03/24/2004 M RBA - - 00.000

PARENT MINI WHINNYS CARMEL DELIGHT

FOAL LITTLE KINGS SHOW BOY BUCKEROO A 165875 06/06/2005 S SBS - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS ECHO ANASTASIA

FOAL LITTLE KINGS TAMPA BAY BUCK A 156978 05/12/2004 S SBK - - 00.000

PARENT HYLANDS AUTUMN STAR

FOAL LITTLE KINGS TECHNO BUCK A 128937 04/20/2001 S SCR DN - 32.000

PARENT MINI WHINNYS CARMEL DELIGHT

FOAL LITTLE KINGS WATCH ME BUCK A 165878 05/19/2005 S SBS - - 00.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BONITA BUCKEROO

FOAL LITTLE KINGS XENA BUCKEROO A 147978 05/17/2003 M SCR - - 00.000

PARENT J JS GOLDEN GLOW GIRL

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ZEPHYR BUCKEROO A 118784 04/25/2000 S SBS DN - 30.000

PARENT MINI WHINNYS CARMEL DELIGHT

FOAL LITTLE KINGS ZORBA BUCKEROO A 147991 04/18/2003 S SCR - - 00.000

PARENT CROSS AUTUMNS SHAVONE

FOAL OLIVE BRANCHS BUCKEROO 2K DEBUTANTE A 111408 01/02/2000 M SBS - - 31.500

PARENT LITTLE KINGS TOOTSIE

FOAL RIVERS EDGE BUCKS PRECOCIOUS MISS A 121340 03/08/2001 M SGL DN - 33.250

PARENT LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROOS ELEGANT MISS

FOAL SILVER PLATE BUCKEROO MIADORA A 112649 03/20/2000 M SPA PD - 30.000

PARENT LITTLE KINGS SHAZARA SUPREME

FOAL WF AUDACIOUSLY BUCK A 121972 03/28/2001 M SCS DN - 32.500

PARENT GLENNS CARESS

TOTAL 297 Foal(s)


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Jill!!! In my "spare time" :bgrin I will try and find a picture of each of these and put them on a webpage if people would like to see. I think it will take a awhile though by the length of the list! :lol:


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Nov 24, 2006)

I have no idea what Rocky's breeding is as he was an auction/rescue, but I have been told he looks like he has Buckeroo blood in him.


----------



## LaraP (Nov 24, 2006)

Buckeroo has stood the test of time. Not only did he produce champions, his get went on to produce champions. And of course, not every son or daughter of Buckeroo would make it as a National Champion but show me a stallion that can in any breed..

You can't take an awesome stallion and middle of the road mares and expect that the stallion can carry that load because he can't. The mares have to be just as nice as the stallion you are breeding him too..

We own two son of Buckeroo, well I just sold one. Bar B King Buckeroo but our Little Kings Buckeroo Cavalier did awesome at the World Show this year, receiving the title of RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION 28 and under.. and we are so proud of him. Like it says on our website, " Buckeroo Spoken Here". JMO

Little Kings Buckeroo Cavalier






Bar B King Buckeroo






If you were to go to our website, most every stallion we own is related to Buckeroo and some of our stallions are on our website yet. We also own a gorgeous Little Kings Black Velvet son.. I love Buckeroo.

www.bdazzledfarms.com


----------



## CAM (Nov 25, 2006)

Here are our two stallions:

CA Little Kings Copy Cat is a perlino Top Cat son (a son of Buckeroo)






And,

aAprinas Buckin Incredible is a Little Kings White Russian son (a son of Buckeroo)


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 25, 2006)

Danielle_E. said:


> Thanks Jill!!! In my "spare time" :bgrin I will try and find a picture of each of these and put them on a webpage if people would like to see. I think it will take a awhile though by the length of the list! :lol:


I think that would be a GREAT Idea! I would even be willing to help! I have though someone needs to make a web-site of all Buckeroo horses! I think its a really neat idea! Let me know if you would like help as I do know the basic HTML and I love looking for Buckeroo bred horses!!!!

Gage


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for the info i have gotten all the dilute colored horses out and have printed it out so i will have it forever. thanks so much for helping me.


----------



## tnovak (Nov 25, 2006)

Found the answer to my question-who is BTU for those of us not up to snuff on bloodlines and such-

http://www.littlekingfarm.com/stallions.asp


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey all i think that making a book to honor Boones Little Buckeroo is a great idea. all we would need to do is find out where almost all his babies are at what age they are and there winnings. it would be great for those who are intrested in the bloodline alot.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2006)

Tony,

As you already know we love your Bingo babies and share missing the next years too.

Tommy



Tony said:


> Here are some of the Bingo babies that we have or have had. Will really miss their kind in the pastures next year!
> 
> Little America's Touched by Buck
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 28, 2006)

Lets keep this going im sure there are lots more horses out there that have boones in them.


----------



## maranatha minis (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't have any Bukeroo in my herd yet, but I sure want one!!! That will have to bee my next goal in my indevers for the farm. I have Rowdy, Bond, Orion, Texas playboy, Van Huttenest(?).

I just need a BUCKEROO!!! :aktion033:


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Dec 5, 2006)

any other boones babies out there? if so lets see them.


----------



## tnovak (May 19, 2008)

Curious.......from Boone's Little Buckaroo, how do you get "BTU"??


----------



## Mona (May 19, 2008)

Buckeroo sired Top Cat, who is the sire to BTU.




(so in simpler terms, Buckeroo is BTU's grandsire.)


----------



## kaykay (May 19, 2008)

BTU's real name is Ima Boones Buckeroo Too aka BTU

That is confusing to a lot of people


----------



## Leeana (May 19, 2008)

I love BTU, small correction to Kay, his real name is Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too. He is one of my faverites and i have three grandsons, one is line bred actually BTU. We have allot of buckeroo breeding here as well.

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko

2 year old 33" sired by Boones Little BTU Crown Prince, a BTU son, and his dam is BTU bred as well. He also has Buck Echo on his sires side, great grandson i believe.











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte

Yearling BTU Grandson, sired by Crown Prince also, a BTU son, Buck Echo on top and out of a National Reserve Champion mare. Excuse the pig hairs



.
















Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson

Yearling BTU Grandson sired by Crown Prince, a BTU son, also with buck echo ontop.











Impressive Lights

28" senior stallion sired by Boones Mr Supreme, who is a son of Buckeroos Little Master, a Buckeroo Son. Lights is out of a daughter of Zee Jays Buccarudy and goes back to Buckeroo and GMB on the bottom as well.


----------



## mininik (May 19, 2008)

With as many Buckaroo get and grandget that are out there being bred and promoted, it makes me wonder what the impact of the other great stallions is and could have been considering that they have been bred much less.


----------



## kaykay (May 19, 2008)

oops sorry I left out the "little"


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2008)

Yep, Leeana is of course correct. She and I (and... oh... 1,000's of others) adore the BTU line.

These are my BTU and Buckeroo bred horses that I just adore -- as much for their hearts as anything else! I probably posted on this thread initially but I also probably got more BTU and Buckeroo now than I did then





*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion – Proven Sire

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Double Dipped[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Hopefully in foal for 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)






(with Cover Girl)

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Hopefully in foal for 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)






[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color -- He is my favorite horse






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo






*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion – Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion)

Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King









*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHR / AMHA grey Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

TO BE 5/29 / Maternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions


----------



## PaintNminis (May 19, 2008)

Here is my Buckeroo Great Grandson "Tazer"

Whom I am Hoping to have Trained and Promoted...

After my Topper/Showtime Grandson of Course









I also bought a btu bred filly She is a Grand daughter of Boones Little BTU Crown Prince

no Pics of her yet....


----------



## Reble (May 19, 2008)

Yes, BTU's real name is Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too / aka BTU

My Mare Windy: her Grandsire is Little Kings Buck U Too and Great Grandsire: Ima Boones Little Buckero Too

Born this year, Kavelbel W BTU's Canadian Laila 15






And Windy's last year filly

Kavelbel W Ivy Jean Thirteen


----------



## Leeana (May 19, 2008)

I just love the BTU line, like jill said, they are known for their hearts and so far, all three of mine are just the sweetest and most loving horses.

The BTU horses are beautiful, inside and out


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2008)

Leeana said:


> I just love the BTU line, like jill said, they are known for their hearts and so far, all three of mine are just the sweetest and most loving horses.
> 
> The BTU horses are beautiful, inside and out














They've got such big hearts and try so hard to do what their person wants. I also think they bond to "one" person at the farm over others (at least that's what we've seen -- ours are momma's boys!).


----------



## tiny acres (May 19, 2008)

Most of my breeding stock are Buckeroo bred horses. Here is a sample of one of them. I just started to train Dunner to drive. He has done real well our first show with him will next weekend.

I have trained Dunner my myself.

Here is a picture of Westwind BTU Crown Prince Get R Dun


----------



## Leeana (May 19, 2008)

tiny acres said:


> Most of my breeding stock are Buckeroo bred horses. Here is a sample of one of them. I just started to train Dunner to drive. He has done real well our first show with him will next weekend.
> 
> I have trained Dunner my myself.
> 
> Here is a picture of Westwind BTU Crown Prince Get R Dun


Love your Crown Prince son, never relized just how many there are out there, i know Mona has a son as well


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 20, 2008)

I have always adored the Buckeroo line. When I first got into minis oh goodness seems like its forever go I always wanted to own a horse from the Bloodline. I did alot of research and looking and then finally almost 6 years later I was able to get a mini from that line. I love my little guy with all my heart...He is actually a Boones Little Buckeroo great grandson though. I don't mind though. I am very sad though because he was bought for breeding and came out a double cryptorchird. Oh well better luck next time right?? Feel free to check out my little guy on my website in the signature. His name is Sam Hill Flutes Rhythmn N Rhyme


----------



## alongman (May 20, 2008)

I'll agree - the Buckeroo line has done much for the miniature horse industry. I have several animals that are Buckeroo bred as well. However, after sitting back and watching the prices for the past several years, I am a little concerned. It seems to me that EVERYONE has a Buckeroo get or grand-get, and thus, the value of these animals is declining. Of course, the good ones will ALWAYS bring a fair dollar. Any comments?






ROWBUCK Tommie (grand-get) - gelding; more pictures on our website






Buck On Max's Captain Morgan (great grand-get) - gelding






Longman's Champ Cicily (great grand-get) - yearling filly






ROWBUCK Ramsey and Longman's Rum Renegade (grand-daughter and great grand-son)


----------



## Erica (May 20, 2008)

Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, 30.5" buckskin pinto son of BTU

Multiple producer of National Champions and HOF winners






and a few of his get for me...


























Little kings Big City Buck, 34" buckskin son of Buckeroo

Mutli National Champion producer in his first foal crop






some of his get for me....































Erica's Echos of My Destiny, 32.5" grandson of both Buck Echo and Double Destiny, National Champion and HOF


----------



## BlueStar (May 20, 2008)

Erica,

VERY nice!! Who is the bay Big City son in the National Champ. pic? To DIE for!!


----------



## JWC sr. (May 20, 2008)

When you say they have declined in value, I think it depends on what you are talking about.

To us as breeders the colt that is called *Silver Plates Baccara Luxor * the we bought at the national sale several years ago is not for sale for any price. Why? Very Simply he is producing the type horses that are what we are looking for in our herd when crossed with other bloodlines we work with.





We consider him second only to our Sr. Herd Stallion *Cherryville's Rio De Oro * and equal to our Wf Patton Son, *WF Patton's See Me Shine * who also out produces himself which is the mark of a good breeding stallion in our opinion.





Luxor is out of Little Kings Buckeroo Bacarra the National Grand Champion Sr. Stallion of several years ago on the top side and a Double Destiny Daughter on the bottom side. He did well in the show ring and I am proud to see him doing as well as he is now days in the breeding pen.





As far as the generality of the line bringing less overall, it seems Buckerro's daughters, sons and grandget are always some of the top sellers/winners at any sale or show you go to. Of course all of them are not national grand champions, but all have a certain look about them in general that is great to see. So relatively speaking I don't think they are declining in demand, but of course it depends on the individual horse as to what the percieved value is in any market.





I also would like to say that I stand in awe of what the Eberths (the enitre family included) have been able to do over the years with so much consistency. Buckerro is a wonderful stallion and has sure done his part, but the dedication, hard work, promotion and marketing of him by the family has been appreciated and acknowledged by us at Cherryville Farms for many years.





Buckerro's legacy will be one that is carried on by a number of his prodigy for years to come and I as a breeder can only hope to have a fraction of the impact the Eberths/Buckeroo have had on the industry and the horses within it with the horses Cindy and I produce and show each year.






OH!


----------



## ruffian (May 20, 2008)

You can see the consistency and amazing horses this little buckskin has produced.

I have lots of Buckeroo in my herd - 2 grandsons, 2 greatgrandsons that are sons of one of Buckeroo's finest, Double Destiny, a granddaughter, and a great grandson and a great granddaughter. Several are in my avatar. The palomino is also a Patton grandson.

I had the honor to see Buckeroo twice at the Heritage sale, and the first time I was shaking as I stood outside his stall, and was astounded when John Eberth invited me INTO BUCKEROO'S STALL to meet the stud in person. I also have photos with Buckeroo in the famous creek!! Wet shoes?? Who cares!!

Buckeroo I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## jaychupp (May 21, 2008)

[attachmentid=157][attachmentid=156]Im a big Buckeroo fan!!

this is a picture of our Perlino Buckeroo son, LK Ballistic Buckeroo!

he will be showing in Country Pleasure Driving with Darin Southwick this year!

He has beautiful, balanced movement!


----------



## Laura (May 21, 2008)

ruffian said:


> You can see the consistency and amazing horses this little buckskin has produced.
> 
> I have lots of Buckeroo in my herd - 2 grandsons, 2 greatgrandsons that are sons of one of Buckeroo's finest, Double Destiny, a granddaughter, and a great grandson and a great granddaughter. Several are in my avatar. The palomino is also a Patton grandson.
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]I was invited to go into Orion's paddock when we met him. Giving him scratches & kisses is a memory I'll always treasure and yes, he was *beautiful *



[/SIZE]


----------



## jaychupp (May 21, 2008)

[attachmentid=158]

heres a picture of a filly out of my Bay Pinto daughter of Buckeroo, Little Kings Buckeroo Taboo. Taboo has been such a good producer! I love my Buckeroo horses. I would post some photos of my Buckeroo daughters, but they arent on a website, and they have to be before you can post them on here. We are working on a new website, so maybe soon I can get them up soon.

Also-dont forget the Heritage Sale is this coming week-end! this week-end is all about BUCKEROO! make sure you come to this last Heritage Sale!


----------



## wantminimore (May 21, 2008)

I have a Buckeroo grandson he's EJH Bucks Spotlight, by Little Kings Robobuck and out of Mini Worlds Sparklette. I've admired the line since I got into minis and I always wanted a Buckeroo horse and got him in Dec. Like another poster said, they have a certain look about them.

Leslie


----------



## Erica (May 21, 2008)

> Erica,
> VERY nice!! Who is the bay Big City son in the National Champ. pic? To DIE for!!


That's my (gasp) GELDING





Erica's Big City Gambling Man


----------



## BlueStar (May 21, 2008)

GGGGGGELDING???? Shame on you Erica!! LOL OH!


----------



## Quinta (Oct 14, 2019)

This is my 8 year old black stallion. He is supposed to be a show winner but I do not know how to look up his record. He has nice Bloodlines. This is the calmest little stallion I've been around he is calm and east to handle around mares and drives with cart great. Any info on his Bloodlines would be appreciated. I've owned horses for 20 years this is my first show Mini.


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2019)

Quinta said:


> This is my 8 year old black stallion. He is supposed to be a show winner but I do not know how to look up his record. He has nice Bloodlines. This is the calmest little stallion I've been around he is calm and east to handle around mares and drives with cart great. Any info on his Bloodlines would be appreciated. I've owned horses for 20 years this is my first show Mini.


Only way I know is to have access to Studbooks with the registry, which is a paid access deal. However, if you are lucky, perhaps someone on the group with studbook access will look it up for you. If you haven't tried it, perhaps you can try googling his name and see what it comes up with; even previous owners may get you some results.


----------



## Quinta (Oct 16, 2019)

My grandson of Boons Little Buckaroo and Roan Ranger! can't wait to show him next year in driving class here local!


----------



## Kaycee Lunde (Oct 16, 2019)

Here is a great article on Buckeroo in a past issue of the Miniature Horse World. 
*http://www.amha.org/docs/default-source/default-document-library/boonesbuckeroo_junejuly2010.pdf 

If Dreams Were For Sale, What Would You Buy?*
_By Robin Mingione_

It has taken me thirty-two years to understand what the Miniature Horse has done for me and my family. Looking back to the earliest of my memories they have always been a part of my life. The Miniature horse has taught me something I do not think I could have gained in any other industry in the world....loyalty. I have met many professionals in a variety of fields that become addicts in their own offices inside some huge concrete building in the middle of a chaotic city. Many of these people claim they are loyal to their jobs and their employers and their careers, but it is a different kind of loyalty from what I know. There is a difference between loyalty and dedication to a job and the loyalty and pas- sion that drives you to get up in the morning to go to the barn. It is a commitment that only a true horse person can relate to and understand.

I was raised by two loving parents, Marianne and Ed, with three other siblings. John, Heather and Brian and I grew up in the middle of small town USA. The oppor- tunities for kids were only what one made for themselves in school and in sports. However my mother foresaw an opportunity that she knew would encourage us to learn about life, death and everything in between from love and responsibility to timeliness and eventually the aspects of doing business. My mother grew up living at a hatchery and feed mill and had grandparents with a herd of Shetland ponies. She didn’t play with dolls or other “girly” things. It was plastic horses and miniature farms that occupied her time and creativity. Her best days were when she could go to her grandparents and bring the mares into the barn and pick her favorite

mare “Lady May” to ride around. Although it wasn’t often that she visited her grandparents, they planted a seed in her that would grow and consume all of her childhood thoughts. She dreamt of owning her own horse farm. As soon as the opportunity came for her to have a farm of her own to raise her children, Marianne and Ed made plans for the future business; the plans she began making in her room with her toy horses years before. It wasn’t until 1979 that Marianne with Ed and three children moved from the city and established Little King Farm in Madison, Indiana.

Shortly after the move the couple remodeled the old cattle barn into a horse barn; new fences were put in, and Brian, the fourth child, came into the picture in 1981. About that same time the number of animals on the farm rapidly began to increase. It started with two ponies, a Morgan, a Walking Horse, goats, sheep, chick- ens and one Miniature named Peanut. Back then, there were only 13 registered Miniature horse breeders in the United States. Marianne came across some information on the Komoko Ranch in Florida. She inquired and talked Ed into going to the first Komoko Production Sale. They purchased several mares and stallions from Bob Bridges and brought them home to start a breeding program. They had already purchased some horses from Bob and Dorothy Stout in Rushville, Indiana. Marianne thought she had a plan for her program until one day she met a very special man and an unmistak- able horse.

It was at one of the first IMHR National Shows in Murray, Kentucky when an older man with a great big cheery smile walked in the ring with a stunning two yr old buckskin stal- lion beaming with presence unlike any other horse she had ever seen. This man was Lowell Boone and the horse was Boones Little Buckeroo. It was as if the stars and the moon were all aligned and it was meant to be. Little did she know at that moment, that man and that horse would forever change her life and the life of her family and take them thru a journey of life, love, excite- ment and adventure!


CLICK ARTICLE TO CONTINUE


----------

